# Snows



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone went out to Missouri yet? Our hunt was slated in the 1-6 of March but they bumped it back to March 14 because of the cold temps and ice. Just curious if anyone's been out there currently and what you seen


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

My cousin and crew were scheduled to hunt Missouri last weekend, ended up 400 miles west in Kansas.
Their net yield for 4 guys: 3 birds.

The cold weather wrecked it for them.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm glad they rescheduled outs. It's looking like a warm up starting end of the week. I'm hoping it's enough to get em going. Crazy cold winter....global warming ha


----------



## GILLSWEEPER25 (Feb 27, 2014)

Buddy of mine is headed out Thursday and they got moved to Nebraska.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm in NW MO right now. The big push isn't here but there is definitely birds here. Shot a few but the weather just isn't cooperating. Today was cold and sunny but ZERO wind. We had a mini spin going but they just wouldn't finish. Tomorrow should be decent.


----------



## mikecatt13 (Dec 16, 2014)

Got my first snow hunt booked Mar 8-11 with a tentative location of Marysville, MO. All of you with the bird reports what do you think? Gonna be a tough one or too early to tell ?


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Birds are at mound but hunting is currently terrible. And 10 day forecast doesn't seem to promising as of now. Been a odd spring so far. It's leading edge adults. They are always tough. Dad's last day is today and it's been his worst trip ever. Today they had 10 last I knew. Just no warm up in sight 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

We are headed down tomorrow. We were originally supposed to be in nw missouri but got moved to Kansas. Our first hunt is Thursday and will keep updates.


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

And reports from yesterday and today? Weather looked good down there.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

There's a lot of geese here around Mound and more came in today and yesterday. We did ok today. We got some good volleys in. A lot of birds sitting on the ice at the refuge. A lot of birds roosting elsewhere here too. It's 54* here today. Tomorrow it's supposed to be a high of 16*. My guide is cancelling everything until next Thursday. Cold and snow in the forecast for the next week.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Son and group of four hunted Nebraska -Sun -Mon-Tue were supposed to hunt Mo. Lots of birds flying minimal decoying. Came home with 1.2 total


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm sitting at squaw as I write this. There's 500k here now and the sky is full to the south and west of birds coming in.


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> I'm sitting at squaw as I write this. There's 500k here now and the sky is full to the south and west of birds coming in.



How much open water?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Very little. They are sitting on the ice. Their weight and body heat will open it up.


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> Very little. They are sitting on the ice. Their weight and body heat will open it up.



Yea that what I figured. Kind of the same scenario as last spring


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

There's a lot of birds around in other areas. We were hubting a 1/2 mile from a roost that was holding a solid 150k.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> There's a lot of birds around in other areas. We were hubting a 1/2 mile from a roost that was holding a solid 150k.


 Good luck! Hope the weather starts to turn for you. 150k is a tough number in MO everyone will be on the concentrated birds


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

We are done hunting. Never seen another hunter. You would think people would have been hunting but I never seen another group. Apparently people think that if there's nothing at squaw then there must be no birds.


----------



## Tarponman (Nov 20, 2007)

How di you finish up for your hunt? What was your total kill for the 3 days? Hope you guys had a good trip. Give you credit for sticking it out. Heard the hunting was very difficult around Squaw despite the birds in area so that maybe why you saw few guys out. the squaw count sprob kept the free lancers away though as you said.

We leave next Thurs if we don't get moved back or south. Based off the forecast we maybe a few days early but hope not


----------



## FPWA (Aug 7, 2010)

you must be hunting the gravel pit that may have 30,000 birds that have been here for 3 weeks. some birds came in yesterday I am 2 miles from squaw and going to check today. Your guide service made the right call.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I dunno about a gravel pit. There was way way way more than 30k birds sitting on this roost. We only ended with 18 but for the conditions I had fun. Should've shot a few more yesterday, but you know how that goes. Overall it was a good time. I'm going back down March 10-12th. I have 2 cases of ammo I'd like to burn up on these.


----------



## Tarponman (Nov 20, 2007)

10-12 look to be ideal!
We're scheduled 6-8 which makes me a little nervous


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

My guide has cancelled everything until next Friday. This next wave of cold and snow will push out all the gains the area made last week.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> We are done hunting. Never seen another hunter. You would think people would have been hunting but I never seen another group. Apparently people think that if there's nothing at squaw then there must be no birds.


Because everyone is getting pushed back because they don't want to try and shoot adults with little juvie mix.

How did you end?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I've tried to upload some videos from Squaw yesterday and a couple feeds but it is not working. I wont post any pics of the roost, but it is impressive.


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

Were slated for 28th-30th just couple hours north of the squaw in iowa. Think our timing should be alright. This is a re-book hunt last weekend in illinois got cancelled.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

bfaber said:


> Were slated for 28th-30th just couple hours north of the squaw in iowa. Think our timing should be alright. This is a re-book hunt last weekend in illinois got cancelled.


The birds should be well into the dakotas by then. I think once this weather breaks the birds are going to make a hard run for the snow line. NW MO is supposed to get 6-10" of snow this weekend with snow and cold slated until next week. Then all the forecasts are pointing towards a break in the weather. I hope to be there to get in on them easy birds.


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

In northern kansas saw probably 10-20 thousand birds only got 7 with good shooting on our end. Slowwwww


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

bfaber said:


> Were slated for 28th-30th just couple hours north of the squaw in iowa. Think our timing should be alright. This is a re-book hunt last weekend in illinois got cancelled.


I would definitely have the guide keep you on call, that's kind of late for IL


----------



## countryboy17 (Nov 25, 2010)

My friend just got back from missouri hunting a few days ago. There best day was 10 and 15 birds for the trip


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

Not to hijack this thread but has anyone pit blind hunted in Illinois? Been doing Mound for several years but not going this year. I'm missing it already.


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

Northwest missouri today and we got 13 this morning.


----------



## Tarponman (Nov 20, 2007)

Had to be chilly
Glad you had a decent shoot
I'm nervous about my dates next week 6-8
Think we may be a couple days early


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

starky said:


> Not to hijack this thread but has anyone pit blind hunted in Illinois? Been doing Mound for several years but not going this year. I'm missing it already.


If you are referring to Rick Hm then I would stay away. I've heard some horror stories with him. He has quite the bad reputation.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Philhb42 said:


> Northwest missouri today and we got 13 this morning.


That's not bad for the conditions. Did those birds that arrived the last few days stick around or go south?


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

craigrh13 said:


> That's not bad for the conditions. Did those birds that arrived the last few days stick around or go south?


Yes ton of birds we had thousands land on the other end of our field. Slow this afternoon only one so far.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Philhb42 said:


> Yes ton of birds we had thousands land on the other end of our field. Slow this afternoon only one so far.


Crystal whites?


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

SBE II said:


> I would definitely have the guide keep you on call, that's kind of late for IL



Were gona be in sw iowa


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

bfaber said:


> Were gona be in sw iowa


March 28-30???


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

We ended up with 15 slow afternoon.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Not bad for 6 guys in those crap conditions. I see they are getting 3-6" tomorrow. Screw that.


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

craigrh13 said:


> March 28-30???



Yes shenandoah 28-30


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

Has any got a blue goose mounted? Pics would be great and where did you get it mounted? We shot a couple nice mature ones our last day.


----------



## GabeSki (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm on my way back to Michigan right now. Hunted Kansas and Missouri. I think as a group we got 27 birds total.


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

GabeSki said:


> I'm on my way back to Michigan right now. Hunted Kansas and Missouri. I think as a group we got 27 birds total.


Same boat we hunted 3 days and only 28. Who was your guide? If anyone wants to pm me I will tell you and wouldn't suggest him.


----------



## GabeSki (Jan 4, 2012)

Philhb42 said:


> Same boat we hunted 3 days and only 28. Who was your guide? If anyone wants to pm me I will tell you and wouldn't suggest him.


If you can tell me what a chicken fried steak is, I'll tell you who "our" guide was.


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

Philhb42 said:


> Has any got a blue goose mounted? Pics would be great and where did you get it mounted? We shot a couple nice mature ones our last day.



Here is a banded one I got mounted by Travis at last flight.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

I had the stains left in it. It shows that it is a spring bird and reminds me the nasty crap those birds go through.


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

GabeSki said:


> If you can tell me what a chicken fried steak is, I'll tell you who "our" guide was.


LOL great trip.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

If any one is interested in going, Tony Toye with Big River Gguide Service is running a special right now. They cancelled a whole week so everything got pushed back. So they now have openings from March 16th-22nd. He discounted the price too. $130/day per person or $800/7 guys gets you your own field. There should be good shooting during those dates. With no snow to the North I think the birds are going to push up into the Dakotas quick once this weather breaks next week.


----------



## Tarponman (Nov 20, 2007)

We leave March 5th. Hunting 6-8 at Mound City. Might be a few days early but hope we do well


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

Tarponman said:


> We leave March 5th. Hunting 6-8 at Mound City. Might be a few days early but hope we do well



Who are you hunting with?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

As of today there is over 200k and growing by the minute at Squaw Creek. Apparently they've been piling in since yesterday afternoon. No open water but the birds will have it open in no time. It should be lights out starting next weekend.


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> As of today there is over 200k and growing by the minute at Squaw Creek. Apparently they've been piling in since yesterday afternoon. No open water but the birds will have it open in no time. It should be lights out starting next weekend.



Adults?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Not sure. I know last week when I was there it was probably 80/20 adults. There should be a million or more there by this coming weekend or beginning of next week.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Looks like the biggest threat facing us, global warming, took the winter off!!:lol::lol::lol:

Hope it breaks for all headed west!


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> Not sure. I know last week when I was there it was probably 80/20 adults. There should be a million or more there by this coming weekend or beginning of next week.



My group arrives Sunday, hunting mon-wed. Should be good.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Who you going with? Where are you staying? I'm heading down Monday and hunting Tuesday-Thursday with Tony Toye.


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Down River said:


> My group arrives Sunday, hunting mon-wed. Should be good.


Headed down to hunt the 9-11 in NE kansas. I think the timing is going to set up perfectly for us


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> Who you going with? Where are you staying? I'm heading down Monday and hunting Tuesday-Thursday with Tony Toye.



Hunting with cpo. Staying in maryville.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh ok cool. I'm sure I'll be up near Maryville one of the days. I hope to be in the bottoms though catching them migrators coming up over the river.


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

Anybody out chasing


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

A picture off of FB by "Chasing the Migration". Im not sure where, las I knew he was in Kansas though.


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow. Any squaw reports?


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

I do believe that picture is a few hours into NE Kansas. I'll be hunting with them Monday-Wednesday. I'm looking forward to hunting in sweatshirt weather!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Down River said:


> Wow. Any squaw reports?


They were conducting their count today. The video I seen on FB of Squaw yesterday was promising. It was loaded. They should be North of a million birds easily within a weeks time.


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

Monday can't get here fast enough.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I hear you!


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

craigrh13 said:


> They were conducting their count today. The video I seen on FB of Squaw yesterday was promising. It was loaded. They should be North of a million birds easily within a weeks time.


Pretty sure someone I know, said somewhere in one of these threads that Squaw would have a million birds sometime between March 1 and 10th.:evil:


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Bird count as of today is 90,000 with 95% still frozen. The birds are just loafing there during the day on the ice.


----------



## haverka7 (Dec 31, 2012)

Headed to ne Kansas 16-18... I hope the birds will still be there!


----------



## Tarponman (Nov 20, 2007)

There should be some robins, a few cardinals maybe even some finch lol


----------



## haverka7 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tarponman said:


> There should be some robins, a few cardinals maybe even some finch lol


Thanks for the help... Lol


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I like what I'm hearing. A few more days and we head out


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Any updates from out there today? I see it is sunny, 62* with south winds in Mound City today. I would imagine they are killing some birds today!


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

craigrh13 said:


> Any updates from out there today? I see it is sunny, 62* with south winds in Mound City today. I would imagine they are killing some birds today!



Buddy hunted all day. They killed 12 most of them being adults. I'm leaving at 7-8pm tomorrow. I'll be back with central prairie


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Sounds a lil slow. Lots of guys are reporting snows in SD. I'm assuming the front edge birds just bumped up. It's going to be nice hunting Tuesday to Thursday in near 70* weather.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

craigrh13 said:


> Sounds a lil slow. Lots of guys are reporting snows in SD. I'm assuming the front edge birds just bumped up. It's going to be nice hunting Tuesday to Thursday in near 70* weather.


Yep, some front edge birds have made SD. Not surprised it was still slow in mound yesterday despite the weather. The areas that the fresh birds would be coming from got hammered with snow on wed and Thurs. Gonna take a few days for those birds to get the urge to start moving north. Not like they can pull up a snow cover map and see things are snow free north.


----------



## kdevree (Mar 28, 2012)

I've called a couple different guides out of Missouri. Looking to hunt snows for the first time. Sounds to me like next week they're gonna be there. As of right now I'm going to schedule a hunt for only me. Does anyone have any recommendations on a guide? If anyone has room or needs another shooter let me know.


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

kdveree-did you end up booking a hunt and/or find someone to go? Might be interested, let me know. Monte.


----------

